# Had to track this one



## lswoody (Dec 31, 2010)

Shot what I thought was a big bodied doe Wed. morn. Hit it a tad back but still got the heart on the opposite side. It bled some but was faint and this deer turned 4 or 5 times. Tracked him for about 40 minutes and lost the blood. After about 10 minutes or so of doing a sweep of the area I found him 25 yds. away in the thickest stuff in those woods. He went about 150 yds. total. Even though he was just a 3 pt. I am very satisfied with this hunt and finding him. The coyote I saw earlier that morn. will not have a chance for a free meal!!!!! Here's a couple of pics of the deer and a couple of my boy with the stand I bought Wed. evening. He helped me put it together and wanted to try it out and the safety harness. Good huntin and hope everyone has a Blessed New Year!!!!!!


----------



## Brine (Dec 31, 2010)

Way to go woody!

I like your son's camo too 8) :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2010)

Great job man! :beer:

What kind of rifle is that?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 31, 2010)

Jim said:


> Great job man! :beer:
> 
> What kind of rifle is that?


+1. Remington pump?


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Great job man! :beer:
> ...



30/06 pump?


----------



## lswoody (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! Yes it is a Remington Game Master 760 pump action 30-06. I've had it since I was 21, that's 21 yrs. Have killed at least 150 deer with it. At 100 yds. it shoots a 3 shot group with each bullet touching each other. I use either Remington 150 gr. Core-lokt or Winchester 150 gr. Power Point bullets. Both of these loads group almost identically. I have taken deer as close as 3 steps and as far as 235 yds. with this rifle and these loads. If I miss, it is my fault. Good huntin, Scott Woody


----------



## Andy (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats on the kill. Time to mix up the jerky marinade..


----------



## lswoody (Jan 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> Congrats on the kill. Time to mix up the jerky marinade..


You got that right!!!!


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 4, 2011)

Three Points = Nice & Tender !
Way To Go, And Congratulations.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 4, 2011)

Way to go. As I understand it not to many of the Remington 30-06 760 pumps around. I have owned and sucessfully used mine for about 33 years. Even though it kicks pretty hard, I love that gun....It will hit what you aim at for sure.
Keep it cleaned and lightly oiled and your kids will some day use it.
ron


----------



## lswoody (Jan 5, 2011)

I know of a few others that are around but mine does not kick hard, at least not to me.


----------



## riverracer (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey guys Im glad to hear that u guys have good 760's, I bought one new about 26 years ago and mine was junk !!!!! I missed 7 deer with it the one and only season I hunted with it, after season I took it to a friend of mine and set up a box that 6 two liter soda bottles came in, took out my skoal can and colored in a circle, after shooting 10 shots at it at about 30 yards I hit the box twice and nothing close to the target. I know remington makes good guns, somehow I ended up with a reject. After that I went to a 4 speed gun and havent looked back !!!!!! Happy hunting and congrats =D> =D> =D>


----------



## lswoody (Feb 15, 2011)

riverracer said:


> Hey guys Im glad to hear that u guys have good 760's, I bought one new about 26 years ago and mine was junk !!!!! I missed 7 deer with it the one and only season I hunted with it, after season I took it to a friend of mine and set up a box that 6 two liter soda bottles came in, took out my skoal can and colored in a circle, after shooting 10 shots at it at about 30 yards I hit the box twice and nothing close to the target. I know remington makes good guns, somehow I ended up with a reject. After that I went to a 4 speed gun and havent looked back !!!!!! Happy hunting and congrats =D> =D> =D>



Sorry to hear that you got a lemon. But it does happen with all makes of products. What is a 4 speed gun????? Never heard of one.


----------



## riverracer (Feb 22, 2011)

a bolt action !!!!!!!


----------

